# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux > Wiki >  la technologie wiki

## eltounsi

Bonjour , je suis tudiant en cole d'ingnieur (EIPC) jeffectue actuellement un stage dont le sujet est "ralisation d'une tude et d'un pilote d'un wiki ".A priori l'intitul du stage  l'air clair , du moins en ce qui concerne la deuxime partie du projet cd la ralisation d'un wiki .Mais en revanche c'est tout le contraire pour la ralisation de l'tude du wiki qui reprsente la moiti de mon stage   tout les niveaux , y compris en terme de temps , je dois travaill sur cette tache pendant 2 mois !.Pour tre plus clair je ne vois pas trop qu'elle tude je peux effectu  ce sujet surtout que s'est sens tre la moiti de mon projet Vous comprenez donc que c'est trs problmatique pour moi de ne pas savoir qu'est ce qui je dois faire pour cette premire partie du stage .Mon tuteur m'a parl de benchmark (se rfrer  d'autres entreprises qui ont dj essay cette technologie afin de tirer des conclusions sur le cout du projet , sa dure de ralisation , les contraintes qui peuvent se prsenter dans le but d'avoir la rponse  la question : est ce que ca vaut le cout ou pas de se lancer dans ce projet la .....Mais je ne vois pas du tout comment je dois m'y prendre et par quoi je peux commencer .En tombant (par pur hasard dailleurs), sur se forum je me suis dit que peut tre il y'aurait des utilisateurs qui pourraient avoir les rponses aux questions auxquelles je dois rpondre .Je m'adresse surtout aux personnes qui ont mis en place ce wiki .En tout cas toute information sera la bienvenue. Merci  vous ! :;):

----------


## Invit(e)

Bonjour,

Ce genre d'tude c'est poser des questions et faire une synthse des rponses.

Commence par crire toutes les questions qui te viennent   l'esprit : 

Un wiki pour quoi faire ?Pour qui ?Que devra faire le wiki ?Comment sont grs les droits (comme Wikipedia tout le monde peut tout voir tout modifier ou des systmes d'accs plus restrictif) ?Comment met on en place un wiki : on en prend un tout fait ou on en cre un ?Sur quelle machine peut-on l'hberger ?Qui sera responsable, de quoi ?Quel cot de maintenance acceptable ?...

Une fois que tu aura une liste consquente de questions, organise les et commence  interroger tes collgues.

Quand tu saura ce que veulent les utilisateurs tu pourra faire un cahier des charges qui rsume ce qui sera mis en place dans le seconde partie du stage.

Pour l'interrogation d'autre entreprise, demande peut-tre  tes camarades de promotion en stage eux-aussi.

----------


## padawanette

Bonjour, 

As-tu russi ton tude ? Je dois faire la mme chose que toi. J'ai dja fais une bauche de 3-4 pages.
j'ai du mal a rpondre  toutes mes questions. Je ne sais pas trop comment approfondir.

1	Prsentation Gnrale	5
         1.1	Qu'est ce que c'est ?	5
         1.2	Comment cela fonctionne ?	5
         1.3	Les logiciels pour Redhat	5

2	Les membres	6
          Adm, Utilisateurs, superviseurs

3	La mise en place	6
         3.1	Un wiki pour quoi faire et pour qui?	6
         3.2	Que devra faire le wiki ?	6
         3.3	Comment sont grs les droits	7
         3.4	Sur quelle machine peut-on l'hberger ?	7
         3.5	Qui sera responsable, de quoi ?	7
         3.6	Quel cot de maintenance acceptable ?	7
         3.7	Comment met-on en place le  wiki ?	7
         3.8	Structure arborescence ?	7
         3.9	Le contenu (Dfinir le primtre)	8

Exactement, j'ai des difficults sur la procdure de mise en place (3.7). J'ai pens  une date, heure puisque la machine et en prod. Faut-il faire un test en pr-prod ?
j'ai galement des soucis sur le choix du wiki  installer. Je dois trouver un wiki mais tant donn que je ne pourrais pas tous les installer pour les tester. Le choix risque d'tre difficile Je ne sais pas vraiment comment faire mon choix. Certes sur le net, il y a des tableau comparatif mais rien de concret.
Quel est celui que tu as install ? Comment le trouves-tu ? Est-il facile d'installation et d'utilisation ?

Merci

----------

